# How Do I Secure the "GTO" rear valance?



## thevogelizer (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an '05 Black GTO, and it looks stupid without the rear valance on it. I have had the car for two years without any major issues. Since I have moved to this new town, I have had my rear valance stolen twice. I don't know who is more stupid the one who steals the valance off of a GOAT or the one who keeps on buying another one for the thief. Either way, it looks dumb without the valance, but this time I want to make it so that it's not an easy task to steal. I thought about drilling bolts with lock nuts through the valance' but I want to know if there is any other way that someone else has done. Can anyone please help because they are not CHEAP!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Run a D/C to A/C converter with an electric fence unit set to maximum with the wire running just under the car out of site.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i think ruk has a point. i heard a story of a person once that had their stereo stollen a few times and he noticed that the thief would just grab it and rip it out. and so when the guy reinstalled his new stereo he bolted razor blades to the back of it and he said that the next time he herd his car alarm going off he ran out and he still had a stereo and there was a TRAIL of blood and tools goin down the side walk ha ha now if that isnt theft deterant i dont know what is ha ha but i would definatly put real bolts on it so its not just clips and then do what ruk said or razor blades work too ha haarty:


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh put nice BIG washers on the bolts so they dont rip through


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> i think ruk has a point. i heard a story of a person once that had their stereo stollen a few times and he noticed that the thief would just grab it and rip it out. and so when the guy reinstalled his new stereo he bolted razor blades to the back of it and he said that the next time he herd his car alarm going off he ran out and he still had a stereo and there was a TRAIL of blood and tools goin down the side walk ha ha now if that isnt theft deterant i dont know what is ha ha but i would definatly put real bolts on it so its not just clips and then do what ruk said or razor blades work too ha haarty:


Sounds like an urban legend. Depending on the state, doing that would likely open you up for a huge lawsuit. You would probably be sued by the person who shredded his fingers on the razor blades while trying to steal your stuff. You would go from being the victim to being the bad guy, and he'd most likely win the case against you.

If it were me, I'd set up a small camera and see who keeps taking it. Then I'd go to the cops with the evidence.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If it's being stolen at your home, park the car backed up to something solid (if possible).


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

When parked at home use a Pitbull on a short leach attached to an axle to keep it in place... yer wheels might get pissed on though?

Also, check your local Craigs list "For Sale" section.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*get em!*

Sounds more like a personal Vendetta than someone looking for parts, like, how many owners are near you looking for a rear valance!
Spray a light coating of cookin oil around the valance, or ask the local police what;s best to spray so they can lift good prints
I'll bet the guy(s) are in the system, the vid. camera is a great idea too!
When i kept loosing wheels off my Fairlane, 1 every month, a video camera got the culprit, turned out to be my neighbour who had a hard on for me because i put a 10' high fence across the property line between or 2 backyards! He was a very unlikely thief, local school principal!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Wait for him, then do "whatever", then drag him in your house.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy sh!T the one where the monkey clubs the guy and throws him of the bridge had me lmao ha ha loved it


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Trunk Monkey!!


That was great!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The last one's the best. I think you guys with teen age daughters will agree with me.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dang it!

The same thing happened to me yesterday. I came out of work in the evening, and the rear valance was gone! I'm checking the security vids today.

How much is a replacement? Or do you have to get lucky at a salvage lot...:confused


----------

